# 2 9lb butts



## Joe Hart (Oct 20, 2018)

I am 7 hours in to  smoking 2 9lb butts.
Internal temp is currently 140, need these by 2 this afternoon. Am I going to make it?
Should I increase cooking temp?


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 20, 2018)

What temp are you currently running and do you plan on wrapping them


----------



## kelbro (Oct 20, 2018)

What is the temp?

250 - 275 will move them right along without drying them out. 

Are you sure that your thermometer is accurate?


----------



## Joe Hart (Oct 20, 2018)

225, just bumbed to 250.
Should I wrap? Can I put them in an aluminum pan a cover?


----------



## Joe Hart (Oct 20, 2018)

Just put second thermometer in, seems to be about the same. Hoping bumb8ng does hurt me.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 20, 2018)

I always put butts in pans and cover. I also add some vinegar and apple juice when I cover them. You could bump to 300 when you cover.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 20, 2018)

I always plan for at least 16 hour when doing butts.


----------



## Joe Hart (Oct 20, 2018)

Think I'm gonna be close.


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 20, 2018)

I would bump to 275F  
If it gets done early, shred it and let it sit.  I think it is like chili and tastes better with a little "age" on it.

I just looked at my smoking records and a 7 pound butt at 275F took me 10.5 hours...


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 20, 2018)

Dang'it boy, you're cutting it close.
If I was you I'd both crank it to 300° and crutch them... Then cross your fingers.


----------



## Joe Hart (Oct 20, 2018)

uncle eddie said:


> I would bump to 275F
> If it gets done early, shred it and let it sit.  I think it is like chili and tastes better with a little "age" on it.
> 
> I just looked at my smoking records and a 7 pound butt at 275F took me 10.5 hours...


Thanks, butt is now 150, should get there.
I did bump to 275.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 20, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Dang'it boy, you're cutting it close.
> If I was you I'd both crank it to 300° and crutch them... Then cross your fingers.


I agree. And it shouldn’t change the outcome much. Gotta get them over 200 so it falls apart


----------



## Joe Hart (Oct 20, 2018)

Moved them to conventional oven at 300.
At 170 15 mins. Ago.


----------



## Joe Hart (Oct 20, 2018)

Delivered 30 mins late.
But what was delivered, was awesome.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 20, 2018)

Don’t forget so post some Q view pics when it is finished


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 20, 2018)

Joe Hart said:


> Delivered 30 mins late.
> But what was delivered, was awesome.
> Thanks for the help.



Glad to hear it!  Bet your kitchen smelled amazing!

Pics are always a plus.  Put some up if you have any.


----------

